# Platelet rich plasma injection



## kari2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

I need some help on this. Our orthopedic doc is doing platelet rich plasma injections were they take the patients own blood from the elbow (because he does this for tennis elbow) and spins it in a centrifuge to get all the plasma. Then he injects the plasma back into the elbow. We are at a loss on how to code this. We have gotten many different answers and I cant find anything on this technique anywhere.


----------



## mbort (Aug 7, 2008)

there is another thread here under orthopedics that you will find your answer.  Use the Search engine and type in Platelet, search by posts and you should find it. It was posted by MargieV6 (Margie Vaught).  She is a very credible source as she does many articles for the AAOS.

Hope this helps
Mary


----------



## kari2007 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks I found the thread. I printed off margies reference but there are no CPT codes linked to this policy. Are you still using 36513 yourself?


----------



## mbort (Aug 7, 2008)

Fortunately, I only see these cases about once every three months


----------



## lma041862 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Platelet Rich Plasma Injection*

I also am having the same issue.  The only information I can find is related to the use of this in surgical fields.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 12, 2008)

I, too, had this question.  I receive a different answer each time...mainly that there isn't one.  Maybe one day I'll get a definitive answer.

http://www.karenzupko.com/resources/codingcoach/cc_neuroarchive_2007.html


----------

